# Video of my working pup doing her job right!



## secuono (Jun 22, 2013)

She has a bad habit of backing off when I back off something she finds. But this time, she kept at it and I was able to get a video of her doing her job the right way!
She does make contact with it, no blood, so if that bothers you, skip the end after it jumps. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZVUMQ0ynI0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bj taylor (Jun 22, 2013)

what is that?  certainly nothing we have around here


----------



## Shepherd wannabe (Jun 22, 2013)

It was a groundhog.That one looked like a youngster. They Love vegetable gardens..... and live in burrows in the ground (Causing dangers to horses~broken legs).


----------



## Godsgrl (Jun 22, 2013)

bj taylor said:
			
		

> what is that?  certainly nothing we have around here


It's a groundhog.


----------



## secuono (Jun 22, 2013)

Yea, a groundhog. We used to be overrun with them, last owners never cared to get rid of them. We had so many holes and tunnels, I've fallen into two, so glad the horses haven't found a tunnel! 
Not sure what they eat out here, nothing but pasture, creek and livestock with some woods mixed in. 
I'm just glad she didn't try to bite the rattlesnake she found last week!


----------



## bj taylor (Jun 22, 2013)

wow, rattlesnake.  I watch for those everyday.  we have never had one, but as the drought persists, I expect to see one.  I sure hope I don't lose one of my dogs to it, or we get bit.  we have a fair population of rat snakes.  I've long wondered if they are why I never see any venomous snakes on our place.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 24, 2013)

Good girl!  Hopefully she scared it enough that it won't be back.  Groundhogs (woodchucks) they are a nuisance!


----------

